# Tackle boxes?



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

*Tackle/fishing lure boxes?*

Anyone use tackle/fishing lure boxes for construction purposes? Some look like they wouldn't last at all. Others look like they might be ok.

Just saw one today and it got me thinking....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Anyone use them for construction purposes? Some look like they wouldn't last at all. Others look like they might be ok. Just saw one today and it got me thinking....


I'm using my festool one for drill bits and hole saws. Seems to work well so far.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm using my festool one for drill bits and hole saws. Seems to work well so far.


You have a Festool tackle/fishing lure box? :laughing:

That's funny!


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have an old Plano 3-tray tackle box that I use for screws, wire nuts, and misc. crap. It's 10 years old and held up, not sure about the quality of the new ones.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

crpntrfrk said:


> you have a festool tackle/fishing lure box? :laughing: That's funny!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I have several of these, set up for plumbing and electrical. Just for when someone hits a pipe or wire with a nail, and stuff like that.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> View attachment 106569
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have a couple of these http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?BCCID=140&PID=627

They have been holding up great for the last 3 years. The nice thing too is they are a little skinnier than the regular screw/nail organizers. I know you have that utility bed, I bet these would stack flat in there. 


I also have one of these for misc junk and fasteners http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?BCCID=110&PID=643 I've had it for a long time and its still in perfect shape. 


Dave


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I have several of these, set up for plumbing and electrical. Just for when someone hits a pipe or wire with a nail, and stuff like that.
> 
> View attachment 106571
> 
> ...


I use to use the exact same ones for fasteners. They worked well.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I use to use the exact same ones for fasteners. They worked well.


I like the big pockets, in the electrical bag I have some electrical tools, and the plumbing bag I have a torch, cutters, pex crimpers ect. Everything I need to fix something small


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> I like the big pockets, in the electrical bag I have some electrical tools, and the plumbing bag I have a torch, cutters, pex crimpers ect. Everything I need to fix something small


They served me well until I spent Liberia's deficit on systainers.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> I have a couple of these http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?BCCID=140&PID=627
> 
> They have been holding up great for the last 3 years. The nice thing too is they are a little skinnier than the regular screw/nail organizers. I know you have that utility bed, I bet these would stack flat in there.
> 
> ...


Went to the web site and they actually make boxes for our industry. Funny thing is the fishing boxes IMO would be better suited for what I am thinking.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I use them (plano clear, flat divided box like shown earlier). One is nothing but miscellaneous fasteners I commonly use, another is lock keying / rekeying stuff. I use a tackle box for window repair / reglazing stuff.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I use one for faucet repair, and another one for sorting compression fittings.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Good info.

Just saw them at the store and started thinking they might be useful. Guess I'll check them out when I need some more organization pieces.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have buckets of various fasteners, and I bought several organizers last year with the intention of sorting everything out on my downtime, but it's a daunting task, and every new job, rather than look through endless buckets, I buy more boxes of fasteners and the chit piles up...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

m1911 said:


> I have buckets of various fasteners, and I bought several organizers last year with the intention of sorting everything out on my downtime, but it's a daunting task, and every new job, rather than look through endless buckets, I buy more boxes of fasteners and the chit piles up...


After cleaning out the old cube van I had a 3/4 full 5 gallon pail of just fastners, I kid you not....I just gave it to a scrap metal guy.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

We use ones like this 
















They work good for different links and types of screws , lock nuts, and the misc stuff that can have you making many trips out to the truck for.

Also have one full of router, roto zip, dremel , and uni - bits

pic didnt hotlink


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I've used a Plano double sided box for my electrical/electronic box for 20 years or better. It has room for all of my meters, soldering guns, strippers, heat shrink, precision screwdrivers, etc in the center section and the shallow divided sides have room for connectors, fuses, set screws, tape, etc. I couldn't think of a better setup honestly.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've eyed some of the ones at...




uh





Harbor Freight


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Some look like they wouldn't last at all. Others look like they might be ok.


Yup.
I've found the plastic ones have to be hinged with plastic, then they work over time, but still can break. Fishing tackle boxes overall are cheap. Heck, even for fishing they aren't that durable. For a lot of tiny pieces for electrical type of work, they could work because a lot of that type work isn't 'hard', so not a lot of abuse.

Stanley makes good 'organizers' and their tool boxes will put any taklebox to shame. I have a sears craftsman 'professional' toolbox that I ran over w/my one ton p/u truck that was left open. It just bent the wire hinge in it. Still works, but need to push it to get the top lined up.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll use heavy duty ones for mechanic's tools. I reorganize small stuff before inexpensive organizers wear out, and I don't think I've ever run over a tool or organizer, so I don't worry about that.

Lighter is better, in my book - I have to lug this stuff around.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I have a few of the PDY Lift-n-Lok boxes. I really like them. I bought them off of eBay. They are cheaper, but the color isn't that great. I'm not going for a fashion award, so I didn't care. I see PDY has free shipping now, so the price difference isn't that great anyway. 

I use them for storing various screws, electrical and plumbing components. I also have a few in the garage for working on my old Bronco. One for tuneup, one for wiring, etc. 

PDY: 59.99 w/ free shipping
http://www.pdysystems.com

eBay: $40 + $14 S+H
http://www.ebay.com/itm/PDY-Lift-Lo...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19e7435597


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

hdavis said:


> I don't think I've ever run over a tool or organizer


Ya know, I thought the exact same thing!  That was for my auto type tools, so yeah, too heavy anyway. 

For construction type stuff, I use the fabric ones, the plastic container they came in, or the plastic tool boxes (stanley, workforce). Tackleboxes have never worked for me for tools as they break. For a bunch of little parts they could work, but I don't do stuff that requires that. There are people for that and I ain't it.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I like steel organiser boxes that come with removeable plastic boxes.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

hdavis said:


> I use them (plano clear, flat divided box like shown earlier). One is nothing but miscellaneous fasteners I commonly use, another is lock keying / rekeying stuff. I use a tackle box for window repair / reglazing stuff.


I use those too. Small easy to store.


I sold all my FAT MAX stackables. They took up too much room for me.

And yes I have used tackle boxes for storage, in my garage.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

I use Plano boxes for everything.

I used to live next town over from the Plano Molding plant. They have a factory seconds store on site. There is nothing wrong with the "second boxes". They practically have give away prices in there. After seeing those prices I can't bring myself to pay retail at the store. 

http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?PID=642
Got a bunch (8) of these last time I was there for $10 each. I wish I had bought more.

every time I go back to that area, I always stop in to see what's on sale.

Anyone in the southwest burbs of Chicago should check it out.:thumbsup:


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Frank Castle said:


> I use Plano boxes for everything.
> 
> I used to live next town over from the Plano Molding plant. They have a factory seconds store on site. There is nothing wrong with the "second boxes". They practically have give away prices in there. After seeing those prices I can't bring myself to pay retail at the store.
> 
> ...


What town is it in?


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> What town is it in?


Plano Illinois. Just west of Yorkville. Not as far a Sandwich.

On Rt.34 (ogden Ave) across from DMV.


----------



## shakey0818 (Oct 28, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> I've eyed some of the ones at...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy the Stanley ones from Depot there well worth the few more dollars than the HF ones.The plastic stays clearer longer and is more durable.The latches are a bit better too.I have over 10 of them.I couldn't live without them.Only time i don't like them is when i pick one up without checking if the latches are locked.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a couple of steel cantilever tool boxes that are kind of like tackle boxes on steroids. Waterloo used to make a nice one, but I see there are also some plastic ones out there made by others if you want to go that route. One of mine is probably 25-years old and other than being repainted, is still intact. I remember back when I was a kid all the TV repairmen used this type of tool box to carry their hand tools and boxes of assorted vacuum tubes in.

http://www.sears.com/search=waterloo%2018%20tray%20split%20lid%20cantilever%20tool%20box?catalogId=12605&storeId=10153&levels=Tools&autoRedirect=true&viewItems=50&redirectType=CAT_REC_PRED


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Sweet set up here. I'd like it without all of the tools & outfit it myself.

http://www.mobile-shop.com

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tool-organizers-115837/index3/#post1467926


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

CENTERLINE MV said:


> Sweet set up here. I'd like it without all of the tools & outfit it myself.
> 
> http://www.mobile-shop.com
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/tool-organizers-115837/index3/#post1467926


I have seen that Mobile shop in display at Grainger. The price tag is up above $4000. I can't imagine trying to get that in my truck.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MJconstruction said:


> I have seen that Mobile shop in display at Grainger. The price tag is up above $4000. I can't imagine trying to get that in my truck.


Dam. $4k for that. Better be full of some seriously nice tools for that kind of money.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Frank Castle said:


> http://www.planomolding.com/product.php?PID=642


Those won't even work for my wife's fishing tackle box.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Frank Castle said:


> Plano Illinois. Just west of Yorkville. Not as far a Sandwich.
> 
> On Rt.34 (ogden Ave) across from DMV.


Thanks, my niece lives in Plano, might be time to visit her...


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Those won't even work for my wife's fishing tackle box.



That's OK, I didn't get any for your wife. :laughing:

That box works well for my uses.

And at $10 a pop (as opposed to $50 or more retail) they suit my needs.:thumbsup:

They have plenty more to choose from. Just gotta know what you need and your price point.:thumbup:


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

MJconstruction said:


> I have seen that Mobile shop in display at Grainger. The price tag is up above $4000. I can't imagine trying to get that in my truck.


I know, I sent them an email to see if they'd sell it without all of the tools since I already own all of the tools I'd like to outfit it with.


----------



## MJconstruction (Jun 17, 2013)

I would be interested to see if they will sell it without the tools and parts. Did you email Grainger of the manufacturer?


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I emailed the manufacturer through their website


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

The mobile shop, as someone else mentioned, would be hard to transport. Most of it seems just like a nicely organized cart which you could custom make yourself (with some time and money). 

But the part that I feel is really nice is the front section that holds the tools and opens up like a book! Anyone who owns a veto or the like might agree with me that storing the tools vertically in nylon slots is a great way to do it but with generic slots stacked on top of each other it can be hard to store or find things.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think it would be that hard to transport. It'd fit perfectly in my trailer with a drop down door. Roll it right up any steps & into the home. It'd be great to have it set up for trim/finish work. Finish, brad, pin nailers, etc., a mini compressor, all of the fasteners, caulk, putty, sandpaper, etc... I'd even consider throwing a deep cell marine battery on it with an inverter. Plug it in overnight to charge.

I thought about building one, but plastic is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I think that loaded up with tools it will be pretty difficult to get up any stairs. All those little things add up fast. I think for commercial jobs it may be a good solution, though.

Edit: actually the engineering cart may not be that bad. For some reason I had the larger cart in my head. I'm sure it will still be heavy, but I guess it depends on what you're putting in it.


----------

